# IM's Most Bangable Bitch ??



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

All my fellow heteros let me know who you could stomach fucking more than once?? 


Lymbo:









Miss Springsteen:







Katielead:






GymGirl130:





CellarDoor:






Little Wing:


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 6, 2012)

Add Sasha Brown in the mix,


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

All of the above.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont forget about this sexy bute..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

good for you eddie, you just insulted every female on the board. I'm sure if you try really hard you can chase them all away and have the sausage fest you crave. brave son bravo


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Dont forget about this sexy bute..


 
I already know about Gena but I tried to respect her and her husband.



REDDOG309 said:


> good for you eddie, you just insulted every female on the board. I'm sure if you try really hard you can chase them all away and have the sausage fest you crave. brave son bravo


 
WHAT THE FUCK have I told you asswipe, that is not my name!


C - R - A - I - G


Either address me by that ^^^ or Madmann or *don't respond to me at all.*


And this is AG and they shouldn't be offended by words on a fucking screen.

Take your sensitivity whining bullshit elsewhere and shut the hell up!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

ok eddie


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> All of the above.


 

Be cool if a moderator could turn this into a voting poll.

I rushed it. Usually don't make those kind of mistakes.

But whatever, shit happens.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Be cool if a moderator could turn this into a voting poll.
> 
> I rushed it. Usually don't make those kind of mistakes.
> 
> But whatever, shit happens.



Yeah you like the pole don't you ed?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I vote for maddman. I'd stick it in his brown eye.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I already know about Gena but I tried to respect her and her husband.


Respect my ass, you're just a two bit chicken fucker...


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

There all very nice indeed.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

malk said:


> There all very nice indeed.


Too bad for you, none of them is sporting a big ole swinging dick eh faggot?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I vote for maddman. I'd stick it in his brown eye.


 
LOL @ your delusions.

You'd fair better with both these "RED" clowns below......



REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah you like the pole don't you ed?


 
I heard your grandmother tried it a few times during the 20's.

But she just kept falling on her oval-shaped head and getting dazed.

The paying custumors reviled her and she turned to basket-weaving.



Rednack said:


> Respect my ass, you're just a two bit chicken fucker...


 

*GO*




*FUCK*




*YOURSELF.*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oval shaped head? really eddie thats what you got? sad very sad


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> All of the above.


 


malk said:


> There all very nice indeed.


 
I can't believe even 2 people actually like Little Wing and CellarDoor.

Fuck, what is the goddamn world coming to indeed. All hope is lost.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *GO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWEE....Can you sit, roll-over and play dead too?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Oval shaped head? really eddie thats what you got? sad very sad


 
Sad is you being comfortable with your grandma being abnormal.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> AWWWEE....Can you sit, roll-over and play dead too?


 
Your boyfriend REDDOG has that covered sunshine.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your boyfriend REDDOG has that covered sunshine.


No wonder your brown-eye's so brown then..


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

Is that it then,anymore burds? in underwear.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

eddie likes birds in underwear


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can't believe even 2 people actually like Little Wing and CellarDoor.
> 
> Fuck, what is the goddamn world coming to indeed. All hope is lost.


Which one was LW and which one was CD? Couldn't tell by the way you named them or a pic is not showing up on my screen.


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can't believe even 2 people actually like Little Wing and CellarDoor.
> 
> .


 
I like them 2, a right pair of cuties.....and not a penus in sight
which is refreshing.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

malk said:


> I like them 2, a right pair of cuties.....and not a penus in sight
> which is refreshing.


 
Little Wing is likely over a half-century old and far from cute.

Plus she'd be very boring in the bedroom and too much nagging.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Be cool if a moderator could turn this into a voting poll.
> 
> I rushed it. Usually don't make those kind of mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> But whatever, shit happens.



yeah, thats what the doctors said when your mother asked why they gave her a c section instead of an abortion and that's the story of how a little shit like you was born.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 6, 2012)

Cellar door.. She looks hot and like she don't take any shit.. Probably talks dirty when she's drunk.. I like it


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 6, 2012)

"Most bangable bitch"?
No wonder getting girls in bed is difficult for you.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> All my fellow heteros let me know who you could stomach fucking more than once??
> 
> 
> Lymbo:
> ...



Madman the stalker, going through female members profiles and looking for pics, have you no shame?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> "Most bangable bitch"?
> No wonder getting girls in bed is difficult for you.



He is a stalker and disrespectful, fuck you Madman it was Redsack who posted Prince’s missus


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, thats what the doctors said when your mother asked why they gave her a c section instead of an abortion and that's the story of how a little shit like you was born.


 
Awww, your words really warmed my heart you model-wannabe.

But I did not include you in this survey for a good reason.
Maybe you will become hot enough to make the cut next time.

Just make sure your plastic surgeons don't screw up the sex change.



Little Gay Prick said:


> "Most bangable bitch"?
> No wonder getting girls in bed is difficult for you.


 
This thread is for heteros and you don't belong.

GET THE FUCK OUT AND STAY OUT YOU FAG.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> He is a stalker and disrespectful, even posted a pic of Prince???s missus???most bangable bitch!!!! Ban the cunt??????.


 
Are you really that incompetent?

Go look over the thread again very slowly.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Are you really that incompetent?
> 
> Go look over the thread again very slowly.



I scrolled to fast, seeing you fuck up so often i assumed it was you, the first mistake i have made since raping your mother, get that bitch to the hospital, i have an itchy red rash.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I scrolled to fast, seeing you fuck up so often i assumed it was you, the first mistake i have made since derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derpderp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp  derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derpderp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp .


 

Inhaling oxygen is the mistake that can't end soon enough for you.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> He is a stalker and disrespectful, fuck you Madman it was Redsack who posted Prince???s missus


She's a very sexy woman, so what?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

*little wing, nigga! Like a fine wine, she just gets better with time!*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2012)

Do any of them have a hairy bush?


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do any of them have a hairy bush?


brah, this aint the seventies..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> She's a very sexy woman, so what?



first time i saw the pic, i thought he was geeing us up and it was a trannie????????????..my bad.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do any of them have a hairy bush?



check your pm???s Heavy, i sent 2 yesterday, no bush but.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do any of them have a hairy bush?



It started with a long journey into the deepest depths of a tropical jungle. Bobbin' and weavin' through the heavily dense growth...Swingin from vine to vine, avoiding critters everywhere you look...Finally the hard work starts to pay off. I see it in the distance, It's getting closer and closer...Ah ha! I found it the long lost jewel I have been searching for......






























































OMG! I'm sorry everyone, I had to do it....LMAO


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> brah, this aint the seventies..



my son saw some old porn and was shocked to discover that the female species had a full head of hair, i said son we better sit down, i have something to tell you.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2012)

you lost us at "fellow heteros" eddie, we all know you're a fag.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Little Wing is likely over a half-century old and far from cute.
> 
> Plus she'd be very boring in the bedroom and too much nagging.



LMAO......shows how much you really know about her and is far from the truth. But I'm sure you couldn't get your pecker up for her anyway so it doesnt matter.
For what it's worth, they are all hot.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Little Wing is likely over a half-century old and far from cute.
> 
> Plus she'd be very boring in the bedroom and too much nagging.



Little Wing is waaay to much woman for you Little Eddie, but so is any one over 12.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do any of them have a hairy bush?


----------



## troubador (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Madman the stalker, going through female members profiles and looking for pics, have you no shame?



Those are his girlfriends on some other board.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

madmann said:


> c - r - a - p - p
> 
> 
> either address me by that ^^^ or madmann or *don't respond to me at all.*



fixed


----------



## secdrl (Feb 6, 2012)

They're ALL sexy, but honestly...there's just something about LW's tit-tays. Sexy.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> (snip) WHAT THE (snip), that is not my name!
> 
> 
> E - D - D - I - E (snip)



Fixed.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> fixed



lol _Much _better edit.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 6, 2012)

So far , Miss Springsteen gets the top vote from me .


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 6, 2012)

I would fuck that Lymbo chick... Stockings are my Kryptonite


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can't believe even 2 people actually like Little Wing and CellarDoor.
> 
> Fuck, what is the goddamn world coming to indeed. All hope is lost.



You don't like me, eddie, you looove me.


You say so every time I stick that fat dildo in your ass.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 6, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You don't like me, eddie, you looove me.
> 
> 
> You say so every time I stick that fat dildo in your ass.



Lol


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 7, 2012)

Ms. springsteen got an ass, but cellardoor has some tits.

Can we Frankenstein these broads together ?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, thats what the doctors said when your mother asked why they gave her a c section instead of an abortion and that's the story of how a little shit like you was born.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 7, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> It started with a long journey into the deepest depths of a tropical jungle. Bobbin' and weavin' through the heavily dense growth...Swingin from vine to vine, avoiding critters everywhere you look...Finally the hard work starts to pay off. I see it in the distance, It's getting closer and closer...Ah ha! I found it the long lost jewel I have been searching for......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Ms. springsteen got an ass, but cellardoor has some tits.
> 
> Can we Frankenstein these broads together ?


 
yea agreed, but i got to go with ms springsteen on this one, she got some nice ass tits to


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I already know about Gena but I tried to respect her and her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your name is eddie.  You aren't fooling anyone.  eddie.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *little wing, nigga! Like a fine wine, she just gets better with time!*


 
*Absolutely terrible on so many levels.*



heavyiron said:


> Do any of them have a hairy bush?


 
Most likely CellarDoor.



Little Wing said:


> you lost us at "fellow heteros" eddie, we all know you're a fag.


 
All I know is mircales do happen every now and then.

In some warped way people actually voted for you.

Unbelievable.



ZECH said:


> LMAO......shows how much you really know about her and is far from the truth. But I'm sure you couldn't get your pecker up for her anyway so it doesnt matter.


 
No I couldn't, my standards are so much higher.



tommygunz said:


> Little Wing is waaay to much woman for you Little Eddie, but so is any one over 12.


 
Way too is exactly right. I don't date or fuck fatties.



crackerjackbuff said:


> yea agreed, but i got to go with ms springsteen on this one, she got some nice ass tits to


 
I will admit, she is my favorite among the bunch followed closely by Katielead.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Your name is eddie. You aren't fooling anyone. eddie.


 
I pity you the most. No interest. No value. No common sense.

Still amazed you can dress and feed yourself daily without help.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You don't like me, eddie, you looove me.
> 
> 
> You say so every time I stick that fat dildo in your ass.


 
I would make you bend over and take it like a bitch.

Never any role-reversal with me, always remember that.

But I can't risk my dignity or my dinner enough to settle for you.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I would make you bend over and take it like a bitch.
> 
> Never any role-reversal with me, always remember that.
> 
> But I can't risk my dignity or my dinner enough to settle for you.


  not enough  joy of hot semen pumping your colon full in a dildo...


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 7, 2012)

I think they should all post full nudes to help us better decide.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I think they should all post full nudes to help us better decide.



Finally a sensible argument.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I think they should all post full nudes to help us better decide.


 


strongrunbox said:


> Finally a sensible argument.


 
Let's exclude Little Wing from this, that creature is horrifying.

Might need re-enforced glasses to keep my eyes from burning
at the sight of CellarDoor, and I certainly don't mean 3-D specks.

But I'm man enough to at least give that one a shot, nervously.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

eddie is stupid


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2012)

i never saw a single person post here who was more* obviously *without any real sexual experience nor have i ever in my 8 years here saw anyone post so much shit that *screams* of insecurity. eddie is the worst loser this forum has ever seen. 

seriously. can anyone think of another person so pathetic that ever posted here? i seriously can't. it is creepily easy to read between the lines and see a lot of his personal issues. 

he is a virgin that lives with his overbearing mother. probably mid to late 30's but never matured beyond mid teens.

he is deeply ashamed of his sexual preference for men and frustrated to the point of rage by never daring to act on his fantasies. he is so scared of his religious mother's reaction to him being a "fag" that he denies this even to himself and hates "all you faggot bodybuilders" for tempting him.

eddie compensates for this sexual shame and frustration with false bravado about what a stud he is with women. 


and not one person here believes any of his bs.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> OMG! I'm sorry everyone, I had to do it....LMAO



if anyone lost a freaking poodle i have hunch where it is


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^I think I might have a good idea as well...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i never saw a single person post here who was more* obviously *without any real sexual experience nor have i ever in my 8 years here saw anyone post so much shit that *screams* of insecurity. eddie is the worst loser this forum has ever seen.
> 
> seriously. can anyone think of another person so pathetic that ever posted here? i seriously can't. it is creepily easy to read between the lines and see a lot of his personal issues.
> 
> ...




Big true.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> It started with a long journey into the deepest depths of a tropical jungle. Bobbin' and weavin' through the heavily dense growth...Swingin from vine to vine, avoiding critters everywhere you look...Finally the hard work starts to pay off. I see it in the distance, It's getting closer and closer...Ah ha! I found it the long lost jewel I have been searching for......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Honestly I would tag that without a second thought


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Did you see ----> this poll <---- Bertha ??
> 
> 3rd option:
> Little Wing - will chastize you about how you treat others...
> ...



Chastize?

Accurarcy?

Moronically?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Let's exclude Little Wing from this, that creature is horrifying.
> 
> Might need re-enforced glasses to keep my eyes from burning
> at the sight of CellarDoor, and I certainly don't mean 3-D specks.
> ...



Wouldnt it be nice to comment on one of your pics? Oh hang on the balless one doe not have any pic, not even pic with the pig face edited out, Eddie the pictureless wonder boy??????...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wouldnt it be nice to comment on one of your pics? Oh hang on the balless one doe not have any pic, not even pic with the pig face edited out, Eddie the pictureless wonder boy??????...



exactly^^^^let's have something to say about everyone else's pics, while in turn don't have a single one up....


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i never saw a single person post here who was more* obviously *without any real sexual experience nor have i ever in my 8 years here saw anyone post so much shit that *screams* of insecurity. eddie is the worst loser this forum has ever seen.
> 
> seriously. can anyone think of another person so pathetic that ever posted here? i seriously can't. it is creepily easy to read between the lines and see a lot of his personal issues.
> 
> ...


 
He has also commented on his disdain for psychiatrist and counselors...

It's clear his mother attempted to seek him help as a child...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> He has also commented on his disdain for psychiatrist and counselors...
> 
> It's clear his mother attempted to seek him help as a child...



Madmans case is very simple yet very effective for a dud child from a motherless whore????????????..HE WAS DROPPED ON HIS FUCKIN HEAD.

Should we be sympathetic for his disabilty?
















*NAH DROP THE CUNT AGAIN*


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Madmans case is very simple yet very effective for a dud child from a motherless whore????????????..HE WAS DROPPED ON HIS FUCKIN HEAD.
> 
> Should we be sympathetic for his disabilty?
> 
> ...



Owned! again and again and again and again and again....


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Notice how these two sapphics never answer the survey. Figures.




azza1971 said:


> Wouldnt it be nice to comment on one of your pics? Oh hang on the balless one doe not have any pic, not even pic with the pig face edited out, Eddie the pictureless wonder boy……...


 


ShreddedOatz said:


> exactly^^^^let's have something to say about everyone else's pics, while in turn don't have a single one up....


 

If you two bottom-feeding parasites are desperate enough for attention
and dumb enough to post pics for judgement, that's not my fault dipshits.

You're fair game. End of story.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Notice how these two sapphics never answer the survey. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wont entertain this reply????????????????????????suffice to say, my rep is right up and your in the REDZONE???????????????also, is there one single member who has said anything positive about you? NO, this is the kind of low you should kill yourself over??????..

*DIE DEVIL BIRD OF SATANNNNNN*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Notice how these two sapphics never answer the survey. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha maybe it's just cause some of us aren't ashamed of what we look like.  But hey no worries Eddie some one had to play sloth in the goonies.  And you should change the title to "will any one have sex with me.........anyone"  

(waiting for the that's not me that's you retort that Eddie consistently gives while fucking his mom)


----------



## Rednack (Feb 7, 2012)

just think of all them crickets you'd choke on trying to eat that bushy thing...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> just think of all them crickets you'd choke on trying to eat that bushy thing...



^^^LMAO, oh lawd!


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 7, 2012)

crackerjackbuff said:


> yea agreed, but i got to go with ms springsteen on this one, she got some nice ass tits to



Shameless plug


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> just think of all them crickets you'd choke on trying to eat that bushy thing...



Man I would so fuck her.. I haven't beat down some bush in 10 years..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

More bush pics, less posting...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> More bush pics, less posting...















there you sick fucker!...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

More Caucasian please.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> More Caucasian please.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

Under 50, Caucasian and medium bush please...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Under 50, Caucasian and medium bush please...



you picky som a bitch! lol.......ok


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Under 50, Caucasian and medium bush please...


 
Here you go bro 




View attachment 40080


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

No bueno...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Ms. springsteen got an ass, but cellardoor has some tits.
> 
> Can we Frankenstein these broads together ?



No way, my ass is my best feature.  I'd give my tits up first.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I love to bend over and take it like a bitch.
> 
> Any role-reversal works with me, always remember that.
> 
> But I have no dignity so gimme something BIG.



I got just the thing for ya....


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Here you go bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





YouTube Video












It's gotta suck having the same hair on your sntach that you do on your head...

No wonder weaves are so popular...


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> All my fellow heteros let me know who you could stomach fucking more than once??
> 
> 
> Lymbo:
> ...


 They all look great! Such beautiful girls on IM.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No way, my ass is my best feature. I'd give my tits up first.


Cellar is that your booty in your avi? if so..  ....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

What is the big deal? The chicks in the images uploaded the pictures, Madmann just linked to them. They are all attractive women to say the least. Only a troll would say otherwise.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No way, my ass is my best feature.  I'd give my tits up first.



But you're perfect the way you are.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> But you're perfect the way you are.


They are all very beautiful but has anyone noticed that since the pictures of women came up on the thread Eddie The Self Gratifying Cunt hasnt posted shit... Hope his mom doesn't go down to the cellar cuz she may get hit with a money shot

If anyone had this sloppy pigs real email address we could solve this problem once and for all. And I mean his real email not the one he sends all of his tranny porn website advertisements to so his mom doesnt see it


----------



## cube789 (Feb 8, 2012)

lol ^^
good money


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 8, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Here you go bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Something in me says I'd hit it.....must be the tren


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haha maybe it's just cause some of us aren't ashamed of what we look like. But hey no worries Eddie some one had to play sloth in the goonies. And you should change the title to "will any one have sex with me.........anyone"


 
Craig is not "eddie" and "eddie is not Craig. Let's get that straight.

And me CRAIG thinks many of you should be ashamed of your looks.

Most people beyond your little kiss-ass tight niche group here would say the same.



CellarDoor said:


> I got just the thing for ya....


 
I'll pass. Someone wore your anus out enough with it already.



KelJu said:


> What is the big deal? The chicks in the images uploaded the pictures, Madmann just linked to them. They are all attractive women to say the least. Only a troll would say otherwise.


 

Little Wing attractive?

Now I know you're on meth, or somekind of drugs.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Craig is not "eddie" and "eddie is not Craig. Let's get that straight.
> 
> And me CRAIG thinks many of you should be ashamed of your looks.
> 
> ...



Eddie it's off the charts again....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Now I know you're on meth, or somekind of drugs.



She is an older woman, so don't expect her to look like a 20 year old, but still a classy attractive woman. Not sure if you saw any of her pictures from her 20s, but she was smoking.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No way, my ass is my best feature.  I'd give my tits up first.


that's because you're ASS all over you skanky trailer trash..


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 8, 2012)

Rednack said:


> that's because you're ASS all over you skanky trailer trash..








oh snap


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

Rednack said:


> that's because you're ASS all over you skanky trailer trash..



Patiently waits for a reply from CellarDoor which will then promptly be followed by a quote from secdrl with a reply of "lol", "rofl", or other desperate approval seeking behavior. Rinse and repeat. The universe continues.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No way, my ass is my best feature.  I'd give my tits up first.


pffft...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Craig is not "eddie" and "eddie is not Craig. Let's get that straight.
> 
> And me CRAIG thinks many of you should be ashamed of your looks.
> 
> ...


Bitch if you were to smash some girl half as attractive as little wing you would be on here bragging about it. If you smashed someone like her you would offer to buy her a house fuck bitch... Wait nevermind if you could afford to buy her a house you would move out of your moms basement. I doubt Cellar door is worn out but if you think thats worn out the next time you go to fuck your mom check her asshole because me and my boys are about to ream that bitch out And by the way Eddie you sound like a dumbass reffering to yourself in the third person as Craig and thats what Ben thinks... Anal douche


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Bitch if you were to smash some girl half as attractive as little wing you would be on here bragging about it. If you smashed someone like her you would offer to buy her a house fuck bitch... Wait nevermind if you could afford to buy her a house you would move out of your moms basement. I doubt Cellar door is worn out but if you think thats worn out the next time you go to fuck your mom check her asshole because me and my boys are about to ream that bitch out And by the way Eddie you sound like a dumbass reffering to yourself in the third person as Craig and thats what Ben thinks... Anal douche


 
You're a nobody you bitch ass piece of cum-litter.

You're opinions amount to nothing. Fuck Off and Die.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're a nobody you bitch ass piece of cum-litter.
> 
> You're opinions amount to nothing. Fuck Off and Die.


First off in the second statement you made you do realize that you're is a contraction for you are so basically you said you are opinions... Check your grammar... Now back to your first statement you cum guzzling whore... I bet you won't come to your mom's bedroom and say it to my face you fucking sloppy troll.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No way, my ass is my best feature.  I'd give my tits up first.



Post that shit up biatch


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

The broad givin the finger is Little wing ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> The broad givin the finger is Little wing ?



Negative, that is Cellardoor. 

Stay with it son


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2012)

Rednack said:


> that's because you're ASS all over you skanky trailer trash..


All over what, exactly.



ShreddedOatz said:


> oh snap



Right, oh snap....cause that there...uh was an awesome burn.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> All over what, exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, oh snap....cause that there...uh was an awesome burn.


 I dont think he knows


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 9, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> All over what, exactly.


 

.


----------



## ban916 (Feb 9, 2012)

Juicy for sure


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> .


 Cool story Bro


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 9, 2012)

QUOTE=BigBamaBen;2680983]Cool story Bro[/QUOTE]


----------

